# Change Alias/nickname



## JPTT (May 22, 2011)

Hi, I'd like to change my alias without setting up a new account. I understand PMs are disabled. Would an admin be able to change my alias in the DB for me?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Have passed to Admin for you.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi, you are no longer restricted so you should be able to PM now.

Just let me know what username you would like and I'll get it changed for you.

Cheers.


----------



## JPTT (May 22, 2011)

That's great thanks. I'll pm you. Cheers


----------

